# Solid bandsaw.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good review. Thanks. I could have used that extra 2" at times.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice equipment John. I notice the on/off switches are nice & high & easy to access. On mine they were below the table which meant you had to bend down to turn it off, not a good safety feature. I had it modified & the switches are now nice & high. Great review.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Grumpy! Good point, you don't notice till it's not there I guess.

I wish this saw had a brake though, it is a nice feature that I have seen on higher end saws.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Good review. Thanks for making the time to do it. Do you often need resaw capability more than 10"? I have a 14" Griz with the riser, and I think the biggest stock I've ever resawn is 8 by.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Rikkor…

I have not needed to yet. Who knows though. I have resawn larger than 10" before at my classes. Rarely though. Good point.


----------



## Woodburner (Feb 28, 2008)

By the photos you posted, this saw looks exactly like my JET 18-inch bandsaw, only a little smaller. My 18-inch version has a 12-inch resaw/depth of cut.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

John Great review. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shaka (Sep 5, 2012)

I have this same saw, it's a great saw for the price. I picked mine up from CL for $300 and it was in almost new condition. Great Saw!


----------

